# sharptail help wanted



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

My shop is in Wisconsin. My clients and I head to No Dak every year. I am having difficulty with sharpies in the dancing/struttin pose. I am not real happy with the artificial air sacs, not sure how to position them. NO ONE around here does them, or can give me any guidance. My flying and standing birds are fine. ANY help is appreciated


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I haven't used the artificial air sacs on sharps...I have on Prarie Chickens...Help anybody?


----------

